# What do you call soft drinks?



## redeyez (Feb 2, 2009)

I bartend and a server at work always orders Soda...it drives me nuts.  She is the only one that orders Soda.
Everyone else in Ohio says Pop.
It must be my OCD.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 2, 2009)

Coke isn't a term, it's a brand. And I voted for pop, which is the most common of the phrases here.


----------



## redeyez (Feb 2, 2009)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Coke isn't a term, it's a brand. And I voted for pop, which is the most common of the phrases here.



Yes you're right, but some parts of the country (USA), mostly the south call it Coke (even Pepsi they call Coke).

Here's a nifty graphic. This is the nifty graphic I promised.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 2, 2009)

redeyez said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware of that. How interesting. But how dare they tarnish the good name of Pepsi with the term "Coke"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Kidding, of course. I like'em both.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 2, 2009)

Used to call it pepsi, back in the time. But coke for now.


----------



## ConJ (Feb 2, 2009)

Here in the UK we dont use the word soda. When i was growing up we used to call it Fizzy Pop.


----------



## wilddenim (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, lee1978, I remember that. 

Lemonade - Pop. In general of soft drinks, we call it fizzy drinks. 

Most of the time we call it by the brands.


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 3, 2009)

I've never heard anyone say Pop or Soda before.
We call soft drinks fizzing drinks.


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm used to calling it soda.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 3, 2009)

here in good old germany we say

"limo" (short for limonade (lemonade)) 

sometimes "cola" (or "coke" for the cool kids).


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 3, 2009)

In holland, we call it by it's name.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 3, 2009)

I call them "fizzy" drinks. But of course, you ask for them by name. And I very rarely have any carbonated drinks except the occasional coke or Dr. Pepper.


----------



## dice (Feb 3, 2009)

lee1978 said:
			
		

> Here in the UK we dont use the word soda. When i was growing up we used to call it Fizzy Pop.
> Indeed
> 
> 
> ...



*oh you*


----------



## Captin (Feb 3, 2009)

I voted pop cos thats what I called back when I was a nipper. Coke is something else altogether. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Generally when in the British pubs you hear brand names mostly, or lemonade.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 3, 2009)

Soda or Coke, or I just say the name of the drink I want.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 3, 2009)

Arnj Drank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Growing up, soda was baking soda, pop was your dad. We called 'em drinks or co-cola (as a generic term for cola) unless you wanted something particular, then we'd call it by the brand name. A lot of it was context, if you were going to the gas station for drinks, and somebody wanted a drink and a pack of peanuts, then that drink would be Pepsi, because peanuts go good with Pepsi (you pour the peanuts right into the bottle.)

So, in short, drinks.

edit:
Location = rural North Carolina
Time = back in the day ('60's & '70's)


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 3, 2009)

I call them by name.


----------



## Minox (Feb 3, 2009)

I usually call them by name but if I'd have to speak in general term then I'd say soda.

Or if you want the Swedish term for it: "Läsk".


----------



## playallday (Feb 3, 2009)

Can I have some pop?  Thanks Brian117!


----------



## themuddaload (Feb 3, 2009)

'round here we call it pop.



			
				redeyez said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ yeah, my dad talks about going to gas stations and getting pepsi's and peanuts, but apparently it doesn't work so good anymore cause they use high fructose corn syrup instead of sugar.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 3, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dice what the hell?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's what everyone in the UK calls them, Right?... (right?)


----------



## Sstew (Feb 3, 2009)

Around here it is Soda, unless you address it by the real name "Mountain Dew,Pepsi ect."


----------



## Tanas (Feb 3, 2009)

Lemmo


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 3, 2009)

I say soda.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm in California and according to the nifty graphic, we say "soda."  

Yep, I say "soda."


----------



## Sc0rpion (Feb 3, 2009)

It's almost always "a glass of pop" (Any Squash) "a glass of fizzy pop" (Any Carbonated) if I'm at home, If I'm down the Pub or Club it's ordered by the brand name and what alcoholic drink it best mixes with.

At home I don't give a sh#t what flavour/brand it is when I'm thirsty so "pop/fizzy pop" works well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now can we have a real man's poll like "What's your favourite word for BREASTS


----------



## da_head (Feb 3, 2009)

i call it pop. coke is a specific brand, and soda is a specific kind of drink


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 3, 2009)

Everyone that I know says Soda. Thats what I use too.


----------



## dice (Feb 3, 2009)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was poking fun at him for the fact that he usually avoids fizzy drinks.


----------



## Santee (Feb 3, 2009)

Soda or gaseosa which is the same thing except Spanish.


----------



## JPH (Feb 3, 2009)

"I'ma get me somethin' to drank"

I usually just call them drinks, 'soda' sounds weird.


----------



## ZyberMaster (Feb 4, 2009)

When I was a kid it was coke, to my knowledge that was my first soft drink.  Later on I moved and made some black friends and they introduce me to orange soda and I adopted soda into my lexicon.  Eventually I grew up and started drinking juice and rarely ordering soft drinking but when I do it by brand name.  I pass the soft drink and juice phase and had enter the beer bong and Jello shots


----------



## War (Feb 4, 2009)

Coke is a brand, and pop is what old people call it. Like most people, I call soft drinks "soda".


----------



## ball2012003 (Feb 4, 2009)

soda is what i say


----------



## Gwendall (Feb 4, 2009)

Soda, but Coke was the dominant brand in the household.  So it would get referred to as Coke occasionally.


----------



## Ducky (Feb 5, 2009)

I just call it "something to drink"... For example.. "Hey ben , bring something to drink"


----------



## dice (Feb 5, 2009)

Speaking personally, saying that you want a "drink" could be applied to any type of drink, be it water, beer or orange juice. This is why I don't normallt use the term unless I don't care what I'm getting or there's only one type of drink available.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 5, 2009)

Central PA and east (where i am) is called Soda. Pittsburgh and west (i don't know how far) has the "Pop" moniker. And Georgia (where Wife® is from) apparently like to call ALL soft-drinks Coke. No matter if its Pepsi, Sprite, Mt. Dew, etc etc.

With all that info, Soda is the proper term, and everyone else is wrong


----------



## Trulen (Feb 5, 2009)

I r from down south.  

And I've grown up with "Coke".

It's really used when there's nothing specific to be chosen.

Like so:

"You want a coke?"
"Oh, thanks."
"What kind you want?"
"-insert name brand-"


Kinda like naming your dog.  
S/he's a dog, but s/he has a name that you say when referring to your dog.  But if you're talking about dogs in general (nonspecific), then you just say, "dog".


----------



## UltraMagnus (Feb 6, 2009)

I just call it Pepsi....


----------



## rhyguy (Feb 6, 2009)

i say soft drink 0_o


----------



## Reaper (Feb 8, 2009)

I used to live in the midwest and pop still sounds funny  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Soda pls


----------



## Sephi (Feb 8, 2009)

Call it soda, I'm from Rhode Island, and when I moved to Ohio, I heard everyone say pop, and tbh I thought it sounded kind of red-necky, there was only 1 or 2 people I think that called it Soda, my friend Kris who is from Cali, and one of that librarians I knew. (I miss that library, they had Anime Club every month and there was a lot of manga available). I'm in Florida now, and so far I hear everyone call it soda, I think, since I've only been here for like 7 months.


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 8, 2009)

I call them by their respective name... "Coca-Cola", "Fanta", "Sprite", "Pocari Sweat", "Fruit Tea", stuff like that, our saying of "soft drink" is "minuman (drink) ringan(soft)" which is a pain to say in my dialect, their name is much easier, more casual, and quicker


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 8, 2009)

Here, we just call them by their names, like "7up", "Coke", "Pepsi", etc.

For instance, "Hand me that can of Pepsi over there."


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 16, 2009)

Everyone here calls it Coke.


----------



## OSW (Feb 16, 2009)

Usually fizzy drink, or even just soft drink.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 16, 2009)

just soda for me


----------



## acoustic.digital (Feb 16, 2009)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> i say soft drink 0_o
> 
> 
> QUOTE(OSW @ Feb 16 2009, 05:49 PM) Usually fizzy drink, or even just soft drink.


i say soft drink too. thats what we do in aussie land.


----------



## caffeinekid (Feb 16, 2009)

Pop or Fizzy Pop.


----------



## Theraima (Feb 16, 2009)

Coke


----------



## caffeinekid (Feb 16, 2009)

Theraima said:
			
		

> Coke



Even if it's lemonade?


----------



## darkangel5000 (Feb 17, 2009)

"limo" - used as a short term for lemonade in germany
and also "sprudel" which would be the equal to "fizzy pop".


----------



## AtomicBlue (Feb 25, 2009)

I call them soda


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 14, 2009)

We call it coke here.


----------



## tyuno123 (Apr 7, 2009)

soft drinks


----------



## Adr990 (Apr 7, 2009)

Soda.


----------



## issy12 (Apr 7, 2009)

fizzy drink


----------



## unz (Apr 8, 2009)

acoustic.digital said:
			
		

> rhyguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, soft drinks - or fizzy drinks. Some of the older folks I've met sometimes call it lolly water.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 8, 2009)

'frisdrank' in dutch


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 8, 2009)

caffeinekid said:
			
		

> Theraima said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course not. Then you call it lemonade, naturally.

Carbonated drinks = a coke.

and tea is supposed to be served sweetened and iced, by gawd.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Apr 8, 2009)

"Hey pass me a _______"

I say coke, its just what im so used to saying, saying cola is weird.


----------



## hova1 (Apr 8, 2009)

The correct term in germany is "Erfrischungsgetränk" but we just call it by the name, like 7-Up, Sprite, Cola etc.


----------



## Midna (Apr 25, 2009)

I's always been pop for me. But soda sounds so much better, so I think I'll call it that now.


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 26, 2009)

i call.. refrigerante


----------



## Forstride (Apr 26, 2009)

Pop...It's what most people in Pittsburgh call it anyways.


----------



## ~Tiny~ (Apr 26, 2009)

I just say the brand.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 3, 2009)

i really don't understand calling it lemonade?  Lemonade isn't supposed to be carbonated, some is but that stuff is rubbish.  

Lemonade = lemon + sugar + water + ice


anyway everyone here calls it soda.





-Luigi F Mario


----------



## jumpman17 (May 3, 2009)

Pop.


----------



## topgunroofm (May 3, 2009)

I am with Tiny.  I just say the brand to more clear.


----------



## Splych (May 3, 2009)

Either brand or Pop. But most of the time, brand.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 3, 2009)

funny how the people who call all brands and types of soda coke live in the south :redneck:







-Luigi F Mario


----------



## Vague Rant (May 13, 2009)

I'm Australian, so I traditionally just call them soft drinks, but I'm moving to the US soon and switched to saying "soda" when I was over there last, and will do so again when I get back, so I chose "soda" as being more representative of my answer as it will exist in the future.


----------



## Blythe31 (May 13, 2009)

Everyone out here says soda.

Personally, when I order I call them Bubbly Beverages.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



usually get's the waiter to raise an eyebrow. haha.


----------



## SkyintheSea (May 13, 2009)

Luigi F Mario said:
			
		

> funny how the people who call all brands and types of soda coke live in the south :redneck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny how that is untrue, majority of people where I live call it by the brand or soda. I live in South Carolina where red necks roam, but I have a normal accent and can't really understand southern accents.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 6, 2009)

For us Filipinos, we call it by it's name. (Coke, Pepsi, Mountain Dew.....)


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 6, 2009)

Fizzy drinks...


----------



## ZenZero (Jun 19, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I call them "fizzy" drinks. But of course, you ask for them by name.



Ditto
apart from lemonade - i usually call it lemonade and not "sprite" or "7up"


----------



## ZenZero (Jun 19, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I call them "fizzy" drinks. But of course, you ask for them by name.



Ditto
apart from lemonade - i usually call it lemonade and not "sprite" or "7up"


----------



## personager (Jun 19, 2009)

In general, I just call them 'drinks' but to be specific, I call them by their respective names


----------



## Finishoff (Jun 19, 2009)

Just call them  by their brand names in CA.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2009)

Okay soooo, coke or pepsi ????


----------



## Prophet (Jun 19, 2009)

Rufi solvent.

I'm bad...


----------



## Finishoff (Jun 19, 2009)

WitoRIT92 said:
			
		

> Okay soooo, coke or pepsi ????



Those are two different sodas, but based on my preference on taste I prefer coke


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2009)

huh


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 19, 2009)

I say pop as its what we said in Nottingham when I was a kid.  So long ago now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2009)

ok sodapop is also another, just mix em"


----------



## Arsic (Jun 19, 2009)

Cokesi
Poke

Ah... yeah, usually by name.


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 14, 2009)

I duno I've always called them soda my entire life.


----------



## Law (Jul 14, 2009)

Used to call it pop when I was a kid, brand names now.


----------



## Elritha (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd usually just say the brand name, but sometimes I'd call it Pop.


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 14, 2009)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just call both of them "7up".
Also, there are some other Lemonade brands here, and I call those "7up" too


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jul 14, 2009)

i say either the brand name, pop or fizzy drink.


----------



## Dialexio (Jul 15, 2009)

I call it by either its brand name or "soft drink." (Hey, Nestea isn't soda.) Usually the former of the two, though.


----------



## Smash Br0 (Jul 19, 2009)

I call carbonated drinks the names printed on the labels... >_>


----------



## YayMii (Aug 7, 2009)

When I was a little kid I always called the drink by the Coca-cola equivalent.
For example, When I went to a store that only sold Pepsi products, I would get pissed off because they offered 7-up instead of Sprite (they ARE the same, right?)


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 7, 2009)

"Carbonated beverages"... nah just kidding. I call it pop a lot but when I'm answering or listing I name the brand and kind.

Like: Want some pop? I got Coke Zero and Sprite.


----------



## Burnedmagix (Aug 8, 2009)

Soda or their brand names.
I don't get the difference between 7-up and sprite though.


----------



## asdf (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll either call it's by its name or just call it soda.


----------



## ddetkowski (Aug 8, 2009)

*Sasparilla!*


----------



## YayMii (Aug 8, 2009)

Burnedmagix said:
			
		

> Soda or their brand names.
> I don't get the difference between 7-up and sprite though.Sprite is made by Coca-Cola. 7-up is made by Pepsi.
> QUOTE(ddetkowski @ Aug 7 2009, 09:46 PM) *Sasparilla!*


Actually, it's spelled sarsaparilla.


----------



## tylerxian (Aug 8, 2009)

In this part of the US, we call soft drinks 'soda'. Mainly referring to any brand that fizzes or even sweetened drinks like Nestea, mostly during guest parties and the like, such as 'Do you have any soda?".


----------



## emupaul (Aug 8, 2009)

Pop around upper Midwest 

or

high fructose corn syrup and tap water (crap in a can) 

unless we are speaking of pure sugar cane cola and natural flavors...

Boylan Ginger Ale Is mighty good....


----------



## Masterchamber (Aug 8, 2009)

i call them fizzy fuckers.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 8, 2009)

soft drinks or by their names.


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

I call it ?? because I speak chinese normally.


----------



## emupaul (Aug 8, 2009)

Masterchamber said:
			
		

> i call them fizzy fuckers.



I like that.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Aug 28, 2009)

Pop!! Never called it soda...I know people that do but they only call it that because they've been dragged into the uber american culture that seems to be infected the UK


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

I call soft drinks, drinks with out enough booze in them. lol


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 26, 2009)

I always call it pop. Interesting to see soda more voted.


----------

